# Dfw Footprint



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

whats the most common dish used for HD in Dallas, TX area? Dish 1000 or 2nd dish pointed to 61.5?

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do we need to see 61.5? Looking at the channel chart today I thought we needed 110/119/129. At least I did not see anything I needed on 61.5. Maybe you do if you watch Sky Angle, but that was all I saw.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

i had a dish 500 until about a couple of months ago when I added the Voom programming. Installer replaced my 500 with a dish 1000 at that point.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Why do we need 129? Has anyone heard what sat the HD locals will be on? I was hoping my 61.5/110/119 setup would be good enough.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, I second the question of when DFW HD locals will be avail. It's a pretty big area, so I hope it will be one of the 1st regions to go local...


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Last time I looked, our area was the #7 DMA. However, DMA size isn't apparently the main issue as they just activated Nashville a couple of days ago. As long as they have it ready to go by football season, I'll be fine.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Okay, I just re-read Sunfire01's original question. I saw in another thread and just verified on the dish tech portal that the Dish 1000 does not get 61.5. I did not know that before. So the question is what do we need in DFW a single Dish 1000 (picking up 110/119/129) or two dishes, one picking up 110/119 and the other picking up 61.5? (sometimes I'm slow, but I try to catch up)

Since Dish seems to be installing the 1000 every where they can, I sure hope the DFW HD locals will be on 110 or 129. It would suck to get a 1000 installed and then have the HD locals come out on 61.5.

But then again, it would be bad for you if you already had the 110/119/61.5 setup. I guess everyone can't win.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

So, has anyone in the DFW area had their install yet?

Im just curious because I think I have a Dish 1000 already and I am wondering what else they would need to install??


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I know of 3 or 4 622 installs scheduled in this area for Saturday and I think a saw a post a few days ago from someone in the area that was already installed but I don't remember who it was.

Since you have the 1000 already installed, I would think all you might need is some cable run to TV2 if you don't already have that.


----------



## RockStrongo (Jul 29, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> I know of 3 or 4 622 installs scheduled in this area for Saturday and I think a saw a post a few days ago from someone in the area that was already installed but I don't remember who it was.
> 
> Since you have the 1000 already installed, I would think all you might need is some cable run to TV2 if you don't already have that.


Yep....I already have that...I currently have the 942, so Im thinking that I would just need to switch and activate.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

sunfire01 said:


> whats the most common dish used for HD in Dallas, TX area? Dish 1000 or 2nd dish pointed to 61.5?
> 
> Jason


I don't know what the most common is, but I just verified with Dish tech support that I will be getting a Dish 1000 for a Grand Prairie install Saturday. While on the phone I also took the time to verify I'm still on for 2/25 and I asked about the lack of HD cables for the 622. dishnetwork.com specifically lists HD cables "needed for installation" (goes as far as listing 1 HDMI/DVI cable, 1 DVI/HDMI adapter and 1 set componenet cables,) yet the box obviously does not include them. The tech (talked to Nick today at 12:45pm CST) stated very clearly the install tech is supposed to bring them.


----------



## Merovingian (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you guys receive your 622 via UPS or installer?

I'm scheduled for the 28th in the Frisco area but I have no 622 as of yet


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All calls to CSR resulted in them saying the installer would bring it. I have an insall date of 2/25 and UPS delivered the 622 last Friday.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

The DFW HD locals will be on the 110 satellite using Echostar X. They wouldn't be installing DISH 1000's only for them to have to make another trip to your house to install an 18" dish at 61.5 once the HD locals are available in your area. Once available, all HD locals in all areas should be available by using a DISH 1000 except for those 3 areas in the US that can't see the 129 bird that will need an 18" dish to get the new HD channels that just became available.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Merovingian said:


> Did you guys receive your 622 via UPS or installer?


UPS delivered mine last Friday. My install is the 25th


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I got mine Monday. Install is scheduled for next tuesday. I'd hook it up myself, but if I do, they won't bring my 311 for the spare bedroom.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a dish 1000 looking at 110,119, and 129. I get all the HD channels with my 622 currently.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

JeffBostock said:


> The DFW HD locals will be on the 110 satellite using Echostar X. They wouldn't be installing DISH 1000's only for them to have to make another trip to your house to install an 18" dish at 61.5 once the HD locals are available in your area. Once available, all HD locals in all areas should be available by using a DISH 1000 except for those 3 areas in the US that can't see the 129 bird that will need an 18" dish to get the new HD channels that just became available.


So why do you think the HD locals will be on 110? Why not 129 since they are throwing up Dish 1000's in our area?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm happy getting my HD locals OTA. My 622 install is for 3/5 (Sunday) and they said the installer would bring it.


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> So why do you think the HD locals will be on 110? Why not 129 since they are throwing up Dish 1000's in our area?


Well yeah they will put some up on 129 I'm sure (they have some local SD's on there already), but from reading about Echostar 10 that just launched, when it becomes active it's gonna be @ 110 and from what I've read about what it's going to carry, it's strictly local channels. So with all the bandwidth that'll be required for 50 different cities ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX HD's, they'll have to use more than one satellite.

Also another reason for them throwing up the 1000's everywhere now, is because some of the Voom channels are on 129.


----------

